# Anyone feed Earthborn Holistic?



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm really loving their grain free formulas and have had great success with them. 

I've fed their Primitive Natural formula (chicken and turkey based) in the past with GREAT results.

This spring they came out with two new grain free formulas (as well as a whole line of cat food) and I finally got around to trying it!

Abbie is on their Great Plains Feast (bison based) and again, is doing wonderful. Great stools, BEAUTIFUL soft coat (noticed an improvement from the TOTW Wetlands that she was on last) and it actually kinda smells good to me which is a plus when I'm the one scooping her food out :clap2:


I'm also considering putting my frenchie on their Coastal Catch formula (herring based) because he's running into some issues with raw. It's nothing against raw, I think raw feeding is one of the best things you can do for your dog, but because of other reasons I think we may be going back to kibble  But I let him try a sample of the Coastal Catch tonight and he loved it  

Just thought I'd share, as they are relatively new formulas, and the company itself isn't that old or well known. I've really had great success with this company, and I've had a few friends that I've converted have great results too


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

It's not available around here, but the ingredients look great!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Give my little Murph a smooch from me! I'm still deciding on what to try Ginger on, when the Orijen is gone. So far, far as we know, she has no issues so I may try different foods from different makers, in hopes to avoid allergies. Hope the food helps Murph!


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

That's what I do with Abbie, Marie. She gets a new flavor and/or brand each bag. I might keep her on a rotation of Earthborns grain free chicken/turkey and bison, just because I'm getting a little tired of constantly transitioning her and she does probably the best I've seen her on the EB's...

I was sorta admiring her like a total dork when we were playing outside tonight. She was so soft and shiny looking.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

It was the first food I fed Bo and I picked it up on my way home with him, but even though it's made right here I can't find it on this side of town. He's getting Orijen right now.

I know Earthborn is made by Pro-Pac which is a so-so food, but I do know some genuine animal lovers that work for them and I'd like to support a local company.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

meggels said:


> That's what I do with Abbie, Marie. She gets a new flavor and/or brand each bag. I might keep her on a rotation of Earthborns grain free chicken/turkey and bison, just because I'm getting a little tired of constantly transitioning her and she does probably the best I've seen her on the EB's...
> 
> I was sorta admiring her like a total dork when we were playing outside tonight. She was so soft and shiny looking.


So, are you only feeding her the EB grainfree or all of the EB's? I'm thinking of doing both with Ginger. I've never had a dog without some type of issue, feels weird to NOT have to scan labels so seriously


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie, she'll get the great plains feast (bison) and the primitive natural (chicken/turkey). No Coastal Catch because the few times I've tried her on fish foods it just hasn't agreed with her lol, so she eats anything but fish


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I've fed the Primitive Natural (which is grain-free) for almost 2 years now and am very happy with it. It is higher calorie than many so my dog keeps a good weight on with less food (small poops!). Great for coat health I think since people on the street are always complimenting me on his healthy and shiny coat (I don't feed any supplements). He also sheds less than he did for the first 2-3 months I had him when he was on the Science Diet from the shelter and then Purina One while I searched for a good quality food.

I think the price is quite good for the ingredients and my local chain has a stamp program towards free bags so it ends up being about 5%-10% off each (in effect).


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I just bought some sample bags of EB to try with my pack. Using them as treats for now and so far everyone likes it. It is reasonably priced here.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah it's pretty fairly priced, similar to TOTW.


----------



## chrissy03bw (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello! I am wondering if anyone has tried NOW! grain free? We started our pugs on the Fromm Surf n Turf grain free. However, the youngest who is 2 is having a lot of problems currently. She has been on it for a little bit. She seems to not loke it as much anymore, but more importantly, she is ill. She went to vet and they said her liver enzymes were elevated, she is vomiting, she drinks a lot, she will not move (very tired), lost some weight, when she is up she paces as if something is wrong (and I wish I could fix this). We have to take her in for a scan of the liver. We cannot get her in until next Tues. We were thinking of going with a new food, such as the NOW! due to a little less protein for her. We have three pugs. Their ages are 9, 3 and 2. It is the 2 year old that is having the problems. She now weighs 17lbs. If anyone has any suggestions that would be so greatly appreciated! Thank you for your time! The vet asked about diet and I really do not want them putting her on a special vet diet (never had to do that, so I do not know much about them).


----------



## lindsg17 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone! I saw this posting about Holistic dog food and I am somewhat familiar with what that means. I have a 9 month old Red Dobi named Nero and he is already 65 pounds (YIKES!) But what I am curious about is the idea of rotating your dogs food. Have any of you heard anything about rotating dog food and the perks and down sides of doing that? I had read this AD on the internet that is Holistic dog food called ROTATIONS PET FOOD..Nero has been on science diet since I got him from the breeder at 5 1/2 weeks but it gives him the absolute worst gas so Im wanting to try something different.If Anybody has any en-site on rotating dogs food or if you've heard of ROTATIONS PET FOOD would be great! Thanks so much!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

lindsg17 said:


> Hello Everyone! I saw this posting about Holistic dog food and I am somewhat familiar with what that means. I have a 9 month old Red Dobi named Nero and he is already 65 pounds (YIKES!) But what I am curious about is the idea of rotating your dogs food. Have any of you heard anything about rotating dog food and the perks and down sides of doing that? I had read this AD on the internet that is Holistic dog food called ROTATIONS PET FOOD..Nero has been on science diet since I got him from the breeder at 5 1/2 weeks but it gives him the absolute worst gas so Im wanting to try something different.If Anybody has any en-site on rotating dogs food or if you've heard of ROTATIONS PET FOOD would be great! Thanks so much!


 It's always a good idea to rotate your dogs food, between brands, protein, canned, dry, etc. It helps to prevent allergies that way!


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

When I don't have time or money for raw. I get this for maggie. Its amazing! I was having her on Taste of the wild but they ran out at the feed store so I switched to this one. she has the grain free one with chicken/salmon.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I am just trying out the NOW! Small Breed grainfree with my 4 dogs. They seem to love the taste. I am using Nature's Variety New LID Turkey for their kibble meal along with rotating in Halo kibble. I like the Halo because of the non-rendered meat, but it still does have a small amount of whole grains. I found the NOW! which also has non-rendered protein AND it's grainfree. Since I just started integrating it, I have no opinion yet. I'll let everyone know when I decide if it's one we'll keep using and I am also interested in this thread.


----------



## DaisyDukeCS (Jul 10, 2011)

Re. Rotations - It's a good quality food but they are switching to each flavour in its own package. You'll therefore have to buy each flavour separately. To me, this defeats the purpose of the Rotations brand as any brand with multiple flavours can be rotated (for example, Grasslands, Pacifica, Ranchlands, and Wild Prairie in the Acana line could easily be rotated between each other.) I'm not sure why they are switching it to individual bags/boxes. What will be so special about Rotations after this change??


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I used to work at a store that sold Rotations for a short while. It wasn't that popular because the boxes were quite expensive! In fact, very few people bought it. My manager finally took all the bags out of the box and put them individually on a clearance table and also marked some of the boxes wwaaayy down. People finally bought it because it was decent and a good deal. They no longer carry it. It was just easier to do your own rotation. Also, Nature's Variety has rotation feeding built in to their program and is very popular because of it. Maybe this is why Rotations is changing from the box marketing. It might also make it more affordable. I like the idea, but I do prefer NV over Rotations for ingredients and quality, imo.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> I used to work at a store that sold Rotations for a short while. It wasn't that popular because the boxes were quite expensive! In fact, very few people bought it. My manager finally took all the bags out of the box and put them individually on a clearance table and also marked some of the boxes wwaaayy down. People finally bought it because it was decent and a good deal. They no longer carry it. It was just easier to do your own rotation. Also, Nature's Variety has rotation feeding built in to their program and is very popular because of it. Maybe this is why Rotations is changing from the box marketing. It might also make it more affordable. I like the idea, but I do prefer NV over Rotations for ingredients and quality, imo.


Haha, I got Rotations at Big Lots a while back for something like $5 for 10 pounds, so I bought two boxes. I had never heard of it before but read the ingredients and though it was a marvelous deal. I would never feed it long term though, because it contains menadione.


----------



## lindsg17 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow guys thanks for the great feedback to my post. As I mentioned were relatively new at this and had been using Science Diet before reading some negatives about it online. After reading some of the information you guys posted I did some more research because some of things written troubled me. Kafkabeetle I looked for “Menadione” in the recipes and didn’t see it in any of the recipes. Here’s a link to the ingredients to their salmon recipe did I miss it or is it labeled under something else?

http://www.rotationspetfood.com/salmon_peas_carrots.htm


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

lindsg17 said:


> Wow guys thanks for the great feedback to my post. As I mentioned were relatively new at this and had been using Science Diet before reading some negatives about it online. After reading some of the information you guys posted I did some more research because some of things written troubled me. Kafkabeetle I looked for “Menadione” in the recipes and didn’t see it in any of the recipes. Here’s a link to the ingredients to their salmon recipe did I miss it or is it labeled under something else?
> 
> http://www.rotationspetfood.com/salmon_peas_carrots.htm


It could be labelled under Vitamin K, because it's a synthetic vitamin k supplement. But I actually don't see it in the ingredients you linked. Maybe they changed the formula. Oddly enough, the dogfoodadvisor.com website doesn't actually have the ingredients listed anymore at all...which is very strange. Here's the review of Rotations. I'll revisit this when I get off work and figure out what's going on, lol.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I loved almost everything about EB line. When my two large breeds began to have some stomach trouble on Taste of the Wild (fish variety), I decided to try it out. 


They didn't like it.

I ended up sticking with TOW but now they eat the Bison and they *love* it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

+two said:


> I loved almost everything about EB line. When my two large breeds began to have some stomach trouble on Taste of the Wild (fish variety), I decided to try it out.
> 
> 
> They didn't like it.
> ...


I don't think we've chatted but if we have, just ignore me. Where in NH are you? I'm in Gilford


----------

